# Two synthesizer pieces



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This, i.e., synthesizers, is one of the musical mediums I always wanted to explore, but only now I managed to actually do something with it, so here we are. The aesthetics of the pieces is also a bit different from the other pieces I posted here in the past. I know I can be accused of 'new age' by this. In my defense, I tried to do something that, on the whole, supersedes those clichés, precisely because of the more elaborate (I hope) way in which they are managed in the pieces by the influences I have from classical music. I confess that I found that challenge a bit attractive.

There are some small issues with the mixing of the different channels, I may produce a better recording at some point.

Piece one and piece two.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

That's some beautiful progressive electronic/ambient. Sounds like somebody might be a Michael Stearns fan? If they're meant to be classical, is there sheet music for them?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Fredx2098 said:


> That's some beautiful progressive electronic/ambient. Sounds like somebody might be a Michael Stearns fan? If they're meant to be classical, is there sheet music for them?


Ah, yes, 'ambient' could be a category for them, too. I forgot about that term! I call them cont. classical since most of the influences came from there (particularly, Stockhausen's Oktophonie and a couple of pieces by Dai Fujikura). Also, the form and structure... well, I conceived them in a rather traditional manner, as a polyphony of interacting but independent voices (in the first piece, the global form is an arch in terms of activity and dynamics, too), and the 'orchestration' of the different synthesized timbres and sounds follows the same principles of standard orchestration. But, anyway, it's not something I care much about.

Unfortunately, there's no score since there are many improvised parts. I mean, the particular details. The general appearence and different directions of the voices were conceived previously, before doing the piece and the details. So I guess I could write down that part as some sort of general score.


----------

